

Declarative web applications with Polymer’s two-way data-binding - staltz
http://futurice.com/blog/declarative-apps-with-polymers-two-way-data-binding

======
leaveyou
I have a question for those who know Polymer and KnockoutJS well. I would like
to know what advantages brings Polymer over KnockoutJS. Thanks

